# Tips for scoring good in CBSE 12th boards needed! :(



## TheLetterD (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello!
I really want to study computer science abroad(Canada) and I will be taking a Gap year next year for all the extra circulars and other things I wanted to do(programming!). But the thing is my 12th(like my 11th) has really sucked till now! 
I still have 4 months till my board exams. And the BARE minimum marks I want are 87% in Maths, 80 in Physics and Chem and 85 in Phys.Ed(easy!) and English(will manage). 
So I had some questions. If I study really hard for the next 4 months without giving any time to competition studies, will I be able to score good marks and achieve my targets?
Please note that till now I have done half my syllabus NCERT level and have been able to get 65% in my 1/2 yearlies(I know it sucks but I didnt raelly prepare that much for my exams cuz I didnt want to miss any syllabus at my tuition centres). All the tuition centres I am studying at are competition focus although I have been attending only NCERT-Syllabus classes for over a month now. So I need some tips on how to score good in Boards(e. recommended Books, Sample papers, hints where and how the questions in exams are) and I need to know.........
*Are 4 months of heavy-boards only stud enough to get me good marks in my board exams?*  
Please reply! And thanks in advance.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

BTW your preparations are somewhat better than mine. Get some higher level books like Arihant new Pattern and also previous years IIT question bank.
If the questions seem too difficult they also have certain text books that explain the topics.

Anyways remember to read the NCERT thoroughly, do all back exercise numericals and then try books for competitive exams. Dinesh books are good for board preparation IMO ( although many think its crap)


TheLetterD said:


> *Are 4 months of heavy-boards only stud enough to get me good marks in my board exams?*
> Please reply! And thanks in advance.


Yes. Just study everything thoroughly.


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Just concentrate on your studies.Delete facebook,twitter,etc


----------

